# What is your hair goal?



## Gwendela (Dec 18, 2005)

I know that sounds like a crazy question, but do you have a hairstyle that your striving to attain?


----------



## Gwendela (Dec 18, 2005)

Here's mine.


----------



## KittyM (Dec 18, 2005)

*LOL*When I saw the headline of the thread I knew what to write, but when I saw the picture I was lol!My hair has the same coloring and lenght as the picture.Not saying it is pretty like that, it`s just that I have a simular hair now.My goal is to get it highlighted a bit more.take my roots, get some product that will make it SHINE!!!I am constantly looking for a product that will make my hair shine shine shine!!!

That beach look in a way.Have thought of Bumble and Bumble`s Surf spray.

I want the highlights especially to shine.

This is the look I love:

View attachment 10085
View attachment 10086


She is soooo beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Gwendela (Dec 18, 2005)

Kitty that is a great look!

I guess I should elaborate that my hair is black and I don't plan on going any lighter. I am extremely sad and embarrassed to admit that my hair is now short, and it was as long as J.Lo's in that picture. What was I thinking? :icon_conf


----------



## KittyM (Dec 18, 2005)

Oh there are so many cool looks you can achieve with short hair.And it`ll grow out again you know!!!

Oh yes that Ashley Olson is cute!She has got that shine I love!


----------



## Gwendela (Dec 18, 2005)

Surferchick, I'm not sure how to replicate that style. Have you ever tried velcro rollers? You can apply them to damp hair and then allow them to dry.


----------



## Gwendela (Dec 18, 2005)

I hope it grows out, and quick!! I feel like a q-tip! :icon_lol:


----------



## dbrown82 (Dec 18, 2005)

I wear my hair like that when I want it straight.....same length


----------



## dbrown82 (Dec 18, 2005)

and






Sorry my picture is so damn dark, but I will get there in 6 months


----------



## KittyM (Dec 18, 2005)

LMAO!!!!:--


----------



## bunni (Dec 18, 2005)

i want to grow it out a bit more and dye it sangria again, and do waves. :icon_smil


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice pics! I love her hair up top... its so pretty!

Mine is similar... but my goal would be to keep it as it is... just much longer!!! :icon_roll


----------



## canelita (Dec 19, 2005)

I want my hair as long as her; longer if possible.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 19, 2005)

ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!!! :icon_chee


----------



## jessica9 (Dec 19, 2005)

i just want mine to be long! i'm growing mine out! maybe not as long as _that_ girl's...but halfway down my arm would be nice! i always end up cutting mine right when it is almost right!


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 19, 2005)

I want my hair to be long again!! Like ASAP!

I used to have it to the middle of my back at its shortest time... A few months ago I had it cut to basically my jawline when it was curly!


----------



## Maja (Dec 19, 2005)

I want my hair to grow back ASAP. I cut it last week and I regret it more every day! Every time I look in the mirror I'm like


----------



## Leony (Dec 19, 2005)

Shiny and keep it black  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaori (Dec 19, 2005)

Meetoo,..I want natural black and long hair !!:icon_smil


----------



## anne7 (Dec 19, 2005)

I want to figure out how to get my hair wavy like Ashley Olsen's too! I think her hair is really pretty, too bad my hair resists any/all types of curling :icon_roll damn my straight hair genes!


----------



## Cirean (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm trying to grow mine long right now, I want at least 3 more inches. I also want to change the color maybe with highlights or just go completely to a lighter blonde. I like Jennifer Aniston's hair but mine's not as thick, so we'll see how it goes.

I also have "cowlicks" in the front that I'm trying to smooth out :icon_roll


----------



## monniej (Dec 19, 2005)

i just love kelis's crazy mane. some of us can only hope!


----------



## Liz (Dec 19, 2005)

i'm trying to figure out more hair style things for my hair. it's thick and heavy. and i have no skill in hair styling. lol


----------



## lollipop (Dec 19, 2005)

My hair was longer then this, but i like thick long hair and it also depends if it looks good. Actually i like it a little shorter so you can do more styles with it, long hair can also be heavy and can look strange also when it`s to long. Some of my cousins don`t look good with long hair, but they still want them i really dunno why. Cuz short hair looks good also if you have the right cut.


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 19, 2005)

I actually like this thread. I want to colour my hair, and have it on my shoulder when curled, I'm almost there.


----------



## lollipop (Dec 19, 2005)

Hm... i actually would cut my hair short if it would look good, i really like that "angel/cute" kinda looking short hair. I especially like SMG`s hair when its short (so cute).


----------



## lollipop (Dec 19, 2005)

Which color would you like to have it? :icon_bigg


----------



## lollipop (Dec 19, 2005)

I did liked her hair also in the beginning when she was in Friends, but later not so much anymore and it doesn`t look thick anymore. But i like the color on her. :icon_smil


----------



## PopModePrincess (Dec 19, 2005)

I want big kinky hair like this:

I think I'll be there in another year and a half.


----------



## lollipop (Dec 19, 2005)

yeah that style rocks :icon_cool


----------



## glamslam (Dec 20, 2005)

Actually the very first pic, of Jennifer Lopez, is what I'm going for. Beautiful! The length and style, not the color. I can't go light like that because I relax my hair and if I tried to highlight it too, it would all break off.

I used to have really long hair down past my bra strap, but it was in it's natural curly state and it was this big mop. I ended up wearing it in a clip or bun every day. I didn't hate my curls but after having them my whole life I was ready for a change. I didn't feel stylish so I cut half of it off and started relaxing, and now I'm kinda trapped in it.


----------



## lollipop (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeah i like that lenght also, it`s pretty!


----------



## Gwendela (Dec 20, 2005)

I love it!!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks! I can't wait until I can no longer wear hats! :icon_lol: :icon_lol: :icon_lol:


----------



## Nolee (Dec 20, 2005)

dont have a particualr hair style in mind right now, at least not a permanent one!

though my main goal is to keep it healthy, shiny and to have a nice hair cut a fter growing it back, after 3 months or so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## monniej (Dec 20, 2005)

oh, so you're a badu baby. glad to see a sister holding it down! you must post some pics!


----------



## msfussycurlz (Dec 29, 2005)

www.tumbaabierta.com/noticias/noticias_68.htmlwww.extractando.com/.../ www.celebritypicturesarc.../.../

www.mybiorhythms.com/Aaliyah.htmwww.beaconschool.org/~chill/PICTURES.html www.celebritycd.com/aaliyah/aaliyah_10.htmlwww.tumbaabierta.com/noticias/noticias_68.htmlwww.extractando.com/.../ www.celebritypicturesarc.../.../


----------



## msfussycurlz (Dec 29, 2005)

oh that came out wrong.........i dont know how to post pics like u guys


----------



## urbanangel (Dec 29, 2005)

My goal is to grow my hair out and get a cut like Mary-Kate Olsen...I love her hair cut and color(it will take a while to grow that long though!)


----------



## looooch (Dec 29, 2005)

my goal is: to either restrict myself from putting my long hair in a bun or ponytail, or just getting a nice cute looking cut. Problem is i dont know if short hair would look good on me, and it takes WAY too long to wait for it to grow back again:icon_roll


----------



## Tinkerbell (Dec 29, 2005)

My goal is to make the most of my hair! Instead of straightening it every day I want to experiment more.. which is why I just went and brought a brand new curling iron, a barrel curling iron and a spiral curling iron! I'm also tempted to cut in a fringe but am a little scared of it going wrong!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Dec 31, 2005)

I'll try to get some good afro pics and post them!


----------



## Nicolet (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm growing my hair out (again). I typically have long, layered hair...usually down to my bra strap, but I cut it after my 2nd was born. Since then, I have been struggling to get it long again. Well, I enjoyed it short (jawline) for about 2 months, then I missed my long hair. However, whenever I went to get a "trim" I'd get butchered or they'd do this flippy, wingy thing with my hair..making even harder to grow out.

I am so happy that my hair is now almost back down to my bra strap. I found a great stylist who does great long layers, and didn't butcher me. Yay!


----------



## Salope (Jan 1, 2006)

My hair goals are to have healthy, shiny hair that reaches down my back. I've been trying to acheive this for years.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sadly, I think my hair's natural stopping point is much shorter than I'd like but I have managed to make my hair shinier &amp; healthier. I guess 2 out of 3 isn't so bad.


----------



## Blondtgr (Jan 2, 2006)

My goal is to grow out my natural hair color and not resort to being blonde again, even though it will look pretty bad in the meantime. And to keep it long, because it looks better when it's longer!


----------



## msfussycurlz (Jan 6, 2006)

well my goal is to have my hair look like aaliyah's when its straight and like mya's when its curly


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 6, 2006)

I am going to cut mine, as it is 1/2 way down my butt to probably 3/4's down my back and add 3-4 different colors of streaks ranging from med brown to a cool blonde. I am a brunette right now.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jan 7, 2006)

I want thicker hair!! o__O

and get a nice blend of colors in my hair. i had black hair all my life, I wanna do something about it.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jan 7, 2006)

Wow, that is nice hair. My goal is to grow mine...I want a HUGE afro too!

Here's some hair pics:


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 7, 2006)

Yeah baby! Afros rock! Those are some really nice images. Now that I think about it, I think I may have longer than a year and a half to go. Maybe more like 3 years!


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 7, 2006)

soft long natural curls, lol not realist but I d like that :icon_chee


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 7, 2006)

I would love soft curls too... so pretty!


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 7, 2006)

at the moment its just to grow out the colouring (almost there) and to have healthy, soft shiny hair with no split ends. my style icon at the mo is also ashley olsen, but im lucky cause my hair is alreday like hers which is why i like her hair, it gives me ideas of how to do mine.

i love her hair in this pic:


----------



## kelsey-rae (Jan 8, 2006)

I want this

except in my red colour

and i dont want bangs.. i like my sidebangs


----------



## diablo2g (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow, I would love for my hair to be that long too! Realistically though, I really want it up to my bra strap before the summer comes. Don't know how likely that is to happen, though. My hair is currently just past my shoulders. It was a little longer, but I've been having problems (I think I'll post a pic of my hair). I saw the pics you have up of yourself, is that how long your hair is now? How fast does your hair grow?


----------



## Becka (Jan 8, 2006)

My goal is to get cinnamon all over w/ taupe highlights. Also, I'd like to get used to wearing it down more .... I have long hair but always wear it up, its nuts!


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 8, 2006)

My hair goal is to dye my hair back black and chop a couple of layers off since my previous dye that was placed in my hair made it fall out a little. I'm just going to take better care of my hair this year and 4ever, and treat myself to a hair salon more often how I used too.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jan 9, 2006)

this is my goal, but not the hair colour just the style. iv got the length and in another thread it tells me how 2 do it, it just if it would come out like it because im useless with hair.


----------



## wvbeetlebug (Jan 11, 2006)

Well, long black and shiny was the goal, but about two weeks ago I got caramel highlights. It is chin length now and I'm almost to the first pic (Halle), but Catherine is the ultimate goal.


----------



## tashbash (Jan 11, 2006)

Yea, I agree, I like that too. My hair is medium brown but I am wanting to get caramel highlights. Also I have to grow it out a little because it is only just past my shoulders.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 11, 2006)

My hair goal is grow out this awful perm before breaking down and having it chopped off. As for dream hair, I'd love to have it look like Sandra Bullock's in Hope Floats. So simple, yet pretty.


----------



## breathless (Jan 11, 2006)

my hair used to be down to the bottom of my butt cheeks. haha. but, i recently got it cut up to my chin with a great style! it was fun while it lasted! but, i miss my long hair. i had to cut it because it was so damaged. i never trimmed it. now, i'm trying to achieve the long hair again, but trimming regularily.


----------



## KrazyPhish (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm trying to grow the dye out. I've been dying my hair since I was 12, I don't even remember what my natural hair colour is -I think it's blonde?:icon_conf


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 19, 2006)

i know this is kinda strange but i would love to get that whole "retro flip" look. the high hair from the 60s with the flip at the end all the way around (think of the movie Hairspray).


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 19, 2006)

i know what you mean.. im blonde too.. well.. im supposed to be.. now i dont know


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 19, 2006)

View attachment 12780
but black with colors underneat


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 23, 2006)

Heres my complete dream hair goal, I say dream because it never going to happen. I love the colour(but whenever I've been blonde i've never been happy with it) and I completely love the styles if anyone has any tips how to achieve them that would be great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and I hope Anita doesn't mind me posting her pic here, but she has great hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12798&amp;d=1137707708

So in the real world my hair goal is just to grow it some more and to try new thing instead of straightening it everuday, I think I'm get myself a curling tong


----------



## diablo2g (Feb 2, 2006)

I am no where near this look, but ideally, this is what I want.


----------



## AnitaNa (Feb 3, 2006)

thanks sarah :icon_redf and no i dont mind at all.


----------



## AnitaNa (Feb 3, 2006)

ooh and here is wut i want... i want to just get this color or not exact but aorund there so we'll see what happens. and the length ..well i dont mind my length rite now at all...half of these images we see are extensions neway. but hopefully il lget near that color soon.


----------



## KittyM (Feb 3, 2006)

> and I hope Anita doesn't mind me posting her pic here, but she has great hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> https://forum.makeuptalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12798&amp;d=1137707708
> 
> Oh I totally agree Sarah!!!!AnitaN has GORGEOUS hair!!I`ve got a lot of highlights now, but I can`t go all blonde like her.Her hair looks so healthy and shiny!!So jealous!!!


----------



## AnitaNa (Feb 3, 2006)

thank you kitty.. :icon_redf hopefuly i can go to the color i posted ..i got an appt next week so ill post pics of whatever color i have this time but def. lighter..:icon_chee not doing my own hair also helps keep it healthy :icon_lol:


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 3, 2006)

Anita do you use curling tongs to do your curls??


----------



## Summer (Feb 3, 2006)

My hair goal is to just keep it healthy and curly.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 4, 2006)

Aaliyah had such beautiful hair, I would love hair like that to!


----------



## AnitaNa (Feb 4, 2006)

i use regular curling irons


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Feb 4, 2006)

I love long hair!!!!! I tink the longer the better! For colour, i'd prefer either black or perhaps dark brown like penelope-ish or salma hayek's mane..i've naturally black hair ..coloured few times but ppl say black suit me well..:icon_surp i've straighten now using iron and it's beyond my back back bra strap..as u can see in my avatar


----------



## KittyM (Feb 4, 2006)

> Ooooh can`t wait to see pics!!!You are lucky to have that talented hairdressers where you live.No one here are able to do my hair like I want to, because they are just used to thin typical norwegian hair and not my thick coarse hair*lol*
> 
> Do you use any finishing products to make it shiny or is it just treatments and regular haircuts that does the tric?Sorry for all the questions?:icon_redf just LOVE your hair!!!
> 
> i use different kinds of finishing products, like Biosilk silk therapy and Bumble and bumble defrizz, but they only help a bit!!


----------



## shygirl_1 (Feb 4, 2006)

I want longer, thicker hair..after that the next step is color.


----------



## moviedom78 (Feb 4, 2006)

I want my hair to look like any Jen Aniston style... I tried everytime to have something like that but it never come out the way I want to. She has the best hair IMO.


----------



## kisska3000 (Jun 29, 2006)

I want to perm my hair because I like curly hair but I don't know if that look will go for me.


----------



## cinnamingirl (Jul 3, 2006)

okay so this how i want my hair to be.....except i want it to be blue black/jet black.

http://mud.mm-a1.yimg.com/image/43456100

http://mud.mm-a1.yimg.com/image/45783824http://mud.mm-a6.yimg.com/image/2280258153http://mud.mm-a2.yimg.com/image/636030366http://mud.mm-a5.yimg.com/image/1942591316http://mud.mm-a4.yimg.com/image/1075793284http://mud.mm-a2.yimg.com/image/504331419http://mud.mm-a2.yimg.com/image/383947420http://mud.mm-a4.yimg.com/image/1078130332http://mud.mm-a2.yimg.com/image/549938916


----------



## girl_geek (Jul 3, 2006)

I was growing out my hair, but now it's almost a bit too long since I haven't gotten around to trimming it as often as I should! lol It's a few inches past my shoulders, with just a little bit of layering at the bottom. So it needs a trim, and I might play around with the layers someday, but otherwise it's basically how I want it for now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I tried shorter hairstyles for a few years, but I was never able to find one that looked good with my face shape and worked with my hair type.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I could have found one that worked, but the longer length I have now does look better on me so I guess I'll keep it! (But goodness, I forgot how hot long hair is in the summer!)


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 3, 2006)

I've got a few goals to achieve with my hair:

- I want some length to it, about 6 inches below the shoulders is what I would like (its still just half an inch above my shoulders)

- I want the colour out of it, its not really noticeable as its just slight gold highights throughout but I want my natural ash dark blonde hair back.

- I want it to be healthier, its doing ok, I'm not using straighteners anymore and I'm letting it air dry. Also I've got a hair repair treatment from pantene which is my conditioner and with my shampoos I add a drop of pure jojoba oil.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> x


----------



## Sleeptime (Mar 15, 2007)

- Length, lost of it. I want to be mid back and right now it's bra strap length.

- Color. it's brownish black now. I want a little bit of red in it. A burgandy color perhaps.

- Healthy hair! I'd like it smooth and silky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han (Mar 15, 2007)

i love all of lindsay lohans hair^^ styles with the exception when she was to blonde and thin.. but her hair "rocks" for sure.

my hair is around that length and the layers have grown out so i really dont know what to do i dont want to grow it much longer( too long touching your butt) is not pretty to me so im trying to get the nerve to maybe cut some layers and possible bangs and keep the length in the back


----------



## momidoll (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm sticking with short hair, I love short cuts so much!


----------



## Gwendela (Mar 15, 2007)

Keep rocking the short hair it totally works for you!


----------



## BeautyQueen22 (Mar 16, 2007)

I want long hair!! Like just above my butt.


----------



## beautyshopgirl (Mar 16, 2007)

My hair is just past the middle of my back. I had it cut a few years ago and immediately started growing it back. It's almost where I want it. After looking at these pictures I'm ready to break out the velcro rollers! Very Pretty.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Mar 16, 2007)

I want reddish brown waist length hair.


----------



## faedreams79 (Mar 16, 2007)

I want to be just below BSL when dry. I get 3 or 4 inches of shrinkage between wet and dry! ~~jax


----------



## magosienne (Mar 16, 2007)

i want to grow my hair. right now it's a bit past shoulder length. i want them just a few inches longer. when i was little i had a very long hair (above my butt) and everyone complimented me, even people in the streets, because i had a wonderful hair, soft, shiny ...i wanna get back to that hair, but i don't think i'll go past waist length.

i also have decided i'll buy a good hair sun protector as soon as the sun is back for good, i don't want to go back to last year's nightmare.


----------



## faedreams79 (Mar 16, 2007)

What kind of sun protector? Are there any that you have used before or would reccommend? Thanks. ~~jax


----------



## ivette (Mar 16, 2007)

to grow my hair past my shoulders


----------

